# Ultimate Coyote Calling Set Up



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Until its time to go get your coyote LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My idea of relaxing!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

This looks like the only instance where guns and alcohol mix. lol


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman you didn't tell me you had a jacuzzi on your deck! Is that a turdy-turdy you be shooting there?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

lol

That is freakin awesome!! A guy would have to think about putting some kind of camo wrap around his beer there!! Or drink it alittle faster!!

:beer:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I can only think of one more ingredient that would make it better... perhaps a playmate like Hugh Hefner has around. 8) If you was him you could get about 4. One to get your beer, One to load your gun,One to get your coyote, and one to unload your pistol...if you know what I mean. :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

DOGKILLR said:


> and one to unload your pistol...
> 
> 
> > Thats great! LOL


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I love it cheers to that :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

*Jiffy Wrote:*



> Is that a turdy-turdy you be shooting there?


It's a varmint rifle so it has to be a 25-35.

I believe a set-up like that would keep my wife much more interrested in shooting.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Good thing you got that hunter orange hat on somebody might think your a deer in a Hot tub 

P.S I would get a stainless rifle :lol:


----------

